# Touring MTB the advantages



## Sallar55 (4 May 2022)

Let's see your MTB on tour, I will start. Its our favourite touring bike, 1st pic is when an MTB is worth touring on, the end of a road


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2022)

I probably should take mine on tour at some point as my 90's Diamond Back has front rack mounts on the forks. Currently used as my off road commuter with rear rack.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 May 2022)

People get too hung up on what they can tour on. I have toured on everything from a scooter to a Koga World Taveller. If its got wheels you can tour on it.


----------



## Sallar55 (5 May 2022)

That's true but it depends upon where you want to go. Horses for courses, Spain has an abundance of trails suitable for the mtb.


----------



## Sallar55 (6 May 2022)

Avoiding the road, off the top on the track.


----------



## Sallar55 (9 May 2022)

GR1 again roughstuff Puerto


----------



## Sallar55 (17 May 2022)

The fun starts here road end and GR starts, saved us doing a big loop on roads.


----------



## chriswoody (17 May 2022)

What about ATB's? 

Here's some pictures of random multi day adventures on my all terrain bike. More details of these trips can be found in the travelogue section of this site.

The Ascent to Vrîsic pass Northern Slovenia.





Looking at the descent from 1400m, from the col on Mount Stol Slovenia, that's not a paved road!




In the middle of a nature reserve near Buckow in North Eastern Germany.




The infamous cobbled trails of Brandenburg.






The highest point of the Lüneburg Heide, the Wilseder Berg at a mighty 169 m high!





Traversing the forests of the Lüneburger Heide.





The barren heathland of the Lüneburger Heide.





Those Spanish trails in your photo's sure do look lovely though, maybe one day i'll make it down there.


----------



## Sallar55 (17 May 2022)

ATB, gravel or Mtb/vtt/btt any bike that gives you options. Well done on the off road routes, post up your next tour.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 May 2022)

Looks like a lot of that would be fine on a Brompton. Like post above, a few get hung up on what bike you can use.


----------



## Sallar55 (18 May 2022)

Ming go on tour and post some pics😎


----------



## Sallar55 (21 May 2022)

You always have options, this might look easy for a road bike but it's ball-bearing little loose stones


----------



## tothehills (24 May 2022)

some wonderful pics folks.
and to think that some folks insist that 26 inch wheels are history.


----------



## T4tomo (24 May 2022)

Nice photo's but I'm worried @Sallar55 that even on an MTB you fall off a lot. I see many photo's with your bike laid in the road /track....


----------



## tothehills (24 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Nice photo's but I'm worried @Sallar55 that even on an MTB you fall off a lot. I see many photo's with your bike laid in the road /track....



not everyone rides with their personal photographer i suppose.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Ming go on tour and post some pics😎



I don’t share my tour photos. Not everything has to be shared online. My tours are done in radio silence, old school style, staying in the moment / experience.


----------



## tothehills (24 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I don’t share my tour photos. Not everything has to be shared online. My tours are done in radio silence, old school style, staying in the moment / experience.



liked - pity can only do one like.


----------



## Sallar55 (24 May 2022)

Mtb advantages, away from the traffic the road less travelled. All new roads in Spain have a 2m+ strip for cyclist and many of them are almost traffic free during the day.


----------



## Sallar55 (24 May 2022)

Ming was looking forward to see a go anywhere Brompton tour.


----------



## Sallar55 (24 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Nice photo's but I'm worried @Sallar55 that even on an MTB you fall off a lot. I see many photo's with your bike laid in the road /track....


We have Euro style touring bikes (mtb) but we draw a line regarding the European cyclists love of the kickstand. 😂


----------



## Sallar55 (5 Jun 2022)

Camping was closed, some cross country was part of the shortest route to next camping


----------



## Sallar55 (8 Jun 2022)

Decided to cut a corner via an underdeveloped vioe vert.


----------



## Sallar55 (13 Jun 2022)

Just following the signs


----------



## 8mph (13 Jun 2022)

the Cove mtb in Rajasthan


----------



## Petrichorwheels (14 Jun 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I don’t share my tour photos. Not everything has to be shared online. My tours are done in radio silence, old school style, staying in the moment / experience.



fair dos, though in earlier times would have suspected you of being a spy - lurking in woods to run a transmitter up a tree, if questioned plead the birdspotter/cycletourist cover and hoping that your smelly sandals would get you off.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jun 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> fair dos, though in earlier times would have suspected you of being a spy - lurking in woods to run a transmitter up a tree, if questioned plead the birdspotter/cycletourist cover and hoping that your smelly sandals would get you off.



Ah but the spy would have a camera about their person.


----------



## chris667 (14 Jun 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> People get too hung up on what they can tour on. I have toured on everything from a scooter to a Koga World Taveller. If its got wheels you can tour on.


Absolutely this.

I find it amusing reading pages here where people talk about the bikes they're going to use when there's people like Heinz Stucke:

https://www.facebook.com/heinzstucke

He did most of his touring on a 3 speed road bike. Still touring at 82. I believe he's graduated to a Brompton now.

I'm also with @Ming the Merciless - I did a lot of touring when I was younger and I'm glad I didn't feel the need to "record" it all. Too many people spend their lives in a little smartphone "bubble" these days.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Jun 2022)

Heinz has been touring on a Brompton for quite a while now. He has ridden 60.000 miles on it


----------



## 8mph (14 Jun 2022)

My 26er hardtail doesn't handle well with panniers so it's limited in that respect. What it can do is, pack down small for flights, take on any random route Maps.me churns out. It's good in hike-a-bike situation, great for getting around a busy city, carrying up steps, pushing through crowded streets, finding hotel rooms etc. 

It can fit in the boot of a taxi, in a rickshaw, on the roof of a bus and I've often been allowed to keep it in a hotel room or balcony. Best of all, once the luggage is stashed it's a great bike to go exploring with. 

Touring on flat terrain, it becomes truelly monotonous but perhaps it would suit some Spainish routes, I'm 20 miles from the Plymouth - Santander ferry.


----------



## Sallar55 (15 Jun 2022)

It all depends where you tour, the best for us is away from it all.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (16 Jun 2022)

8mph said:


> My 26er hardtail doesn't handle well with panniers so it's limited in that respect. What it can do is, pack down small for flights, take on any random route Maps.me churns out. It's good in hike-a-bike situation, great for getting around a busy city, carrying up steps, pushing through crowded streets, finding hotel rooms etc.
> 
> It can fit in the boot of a taxi, in a rickshaw, on the roof of a bus and I've often been allowed to keep it in a hotel room or balcony. Best of all, once the luggage is stashed it's a great bike to go exploring with.
> 
> Touring on flat terrain, it becomes truelly monotonous but perhaps it would suit some Spainish routes, I'm 20 miles from the Plymouth - Santander ferry.



all good - but if it has problems with panniers have you considered getting a different bike? or just frame? second hand old thing could be had for not a lot.


----------



## Sallar55 (16 Jun 2022)

8mph said:


> My 26er hardtail doesn't handle well with panniers so it's limited in that respect. What it can do is, pack down small for flights, take on any random route Maps.me churns out. It's good in hike-a-bike situation, great for getting around a busy city, carrying up steps, pushing through crowded streets, finding hotel rooms etc.
> 
> It can fit in the boot of a taxi, in a rickshaw, on the roof of a bus and I've often been allowed to keep it in a hotel room or balcony. Best of all, once the luggage is stashed it's a great bike to go exploring with.
> 
> Touring on flat terrain, it becomes truelly monotonous but perhaps it would suit some Spainish routes, I'm 20 miles from the Plymouth - Santander ferry.


Let's see a picture of you bike and someone will give suggestions to fix the pannier problem.


----------



## 8mph (16 Jun 2022)

Petrichorwheels said:


> all good - but if it has problems with panniers have you considered getting a different bike? or just frame? second hand old thing could be had for not a lot.


I have a tourer but still take the hardtail for some trips.


----------



## 8mph (16 Jun 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Let's see a picture of you bike and someone will give suggestions to fix the pannier problem.









Save yourself the bother, it's not a problem and doesn't need fixing.


----------



## Sallar55 (17 Jun 2022)

Perfect panniers for your touring setup. , 25 and 10 litre plastic containers on the bike in the middle. Home made and waterproof


----------



## chris667 (17 Jun 2022)

Now that's the sort of inventiveness that there ought to be more of.

I feel there is too much emphasis on new and shiny amongst tourers. You want something that blends in if you're going to be talking to people. Shiny stuff just gets scratched and has more hassle of ownership.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (17 Jun 2022)

chris667 said:


> Now that's the sort of inventiveness that there ought to be more of.
> 
> I feel there is too much emphasis on new and shiny amongst tourers. You want something that blends in if you're going to be talking to people. Shiny stuff just gets scratched and has more hassle of ownership.



agree - my exped bike/MTB based, got a very bad ding-scratch on the top bar - no idea at all how it happened - was rather miffed at the time as was almost new but now see as battle scars - it's a tool to take me to places and experiences - touched up very roughly with some vaguely matching hobby paint and am pretty sure is essentially structurally sound - not collapsed yet.
God help us if the glamping crowd discover cycle touring - already certain signs of it with "curated" "free-camping" spots.


----------



## 8mph (17 Jun 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Perfect panniers for your touring setup. , 25 and 10 litre plastic containers on the bike in the middle. Home made and waterproof
> 
> 
> View attachment 649289


Very nice, I like your seat cover too. What's the handling like with such a short wheelbased bike?

My set up is for S.India, so no need to carry much at all. After a few weeks riding, the two things I wanted most were, raised drop bars and a 46T chainring, rather than my 44t.


----------



## TheRidingkid (19 Jun 2022)

Nice photos but many photos with bike laid in the road


----------



## Sallar55 (19 Jun 2022)

If I spot a good view for a photo I don't care where the bike is parked. 😂


----------

